# Stihl ms 261 vs Husqvarna 550xp reliability



## johnwalt (Jul 22, 2018)

i keep hearing all about problems with the 550xp and not so many about the 261, is the 261 more reliable?


----------



## holeycow (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## pro94lt (Jul 22, 2018)

Been running a 550xp commercially for 5 years or so. One of the best saws I've owned and I own and run alot... a 550 with a 18" bar is an absolute animal.


----------



## Bmturner (Jul 22, 2018)

I am sure the 261 is a good saw ..I have run a 550xp sometimes non stop for a good 12+ hours wide open multiple days in a row I am on the 3rd guide bar everything is still original on the 550 except the air filter 

If you don't follow hot restart instructions it can lose its mind but let it rev itself out for 30 seconds,its ready to work again 

Mine probably needs a firmware update but it has faithfully cut all day and night for many years doing things a 50cc saw should never even attempt and doing it well


----------



## johnwalt (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanks guys for the replys, I don't mean to start a stihl vs husqvarna war but I am just looking at saws to eventually replace my trusty 026 and I was researching both saws for problems and found heaps of problems with the 550xp and 562xp but nowhere near as many or the ms 261 and 362


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jul 23, 2018)

Bmturner said:


> I am sure the 261 is a good saw ..I have run a 550xp sometimes non stop for a good 12+ hours wide open multiple days in a row I am on the 3rd guide bar everything is still original on the 550 except the air filter
> 
> If you don't follow hot restart instructions it can lose its mind but let it rev itself out for 30 seconds,its ready to work again
> 
> Mine probably needs a firmware update but it has faithfully cut all day and night for many years doing things a 50cc saw should never even attempt and doing it well













holeycow said:


>



I'm with you!


----------



## CR888 (Jul 23, 2018)

Go buy a 555 & save some $$. Its about the same size if not smaller than a 261 with a decent bump in displacement. I own 550xp, ms261's & 555. Throttle response on a 550 is exceptionally good compared too a 261. The 2 models your considering have many differences both good & not so. The new version II ms261 with a factory light bar & ms362 double dawgs/roller catcher is a pretty formidable package. I'd get it in standard carb personally.


----------



## johnwalt (Jul 23, 2018)

D


CR888 said:


> Go buy a 555 & save some $$. Its about the same size if not smaller than a 261 with a decent bump in displacement. I own 550xp, ms261's & 555. Throttle response on a 550 is exceptionally good compared too a 261. The 2 models your considering have many differences both good & not so. The new version II ms261 with a factory light bar & ms362 double dawgs/roller catcher is a pretty formidable package. I'd get it in standard carb personally.


Did you get your 261 from the US?


----------



## aheeejd (Jul 23, 2018)

I've had my 550xp for almost 4 years now. No problems at all. I only do my own firewood in New England, no pro here. But I live the thing. It rips through whatever I ask it to. Reason I bought it is I still have my very first saw, a 266xp & the thing is a tank. No decompression release so if I ain't talking to it nice I seem to always rip off a couple of knuckle tops. And as I age I wanted a lighter saw. So glad I poked my head in here. I was thinking I wanted to try an 18 bar, googled it & an arbtalk forum popped up & people were saying no go on 18.






Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bmturner (Jul 23, 2018)

Mine pulls a 20" with NO PROBLEMS at all ... Granted all we have is softwood out here ...


----------



## dmb2613 (Jul 23, 2018)

johnwalt said:


> Thanks guys for the replys, I don't mean to start a stihl vs husqvarna war but I am just looking at saws to eventually replace my trusty 026 and I was researching both saws for problems and found heaps of problems with the 550xp and 562xp but nowhere near as many or the ms 261 and 362


 If you liked the 026, you will love the 261, we have not had a lot of problems with the 261 , mainly operator error
I cant say on the huskies, I am not a fan of them, kind of loosey goosey to me


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jul 23, 2018)

CR888 said:


> Go buy a 555 & save some $$. Its about the same size if not smaller than a 261 with a decent bump in displacement. I own 550xp, ms261's & 555. Throttle response on a 550 is exceptionally good compared too a 261. The 2 models your considering have many differences both good & not so. The new version II ms261 with a factory light bar & ms362 double dawgs/roller catcher is a pretty formidable package. I'd get it in standard carb personally.



Did stihl put out a light bar in .325 ?

I want one.


----------



## CR888 (Jul 24, 2018)

johnwalt said:


> D
> 
> Did you get your 261 from the US?


One from the US which is made at V/Beach, the other is OZ delivered built in Germany.


SAWMIKAZE said:


> Did stihl put out a light bar in .325 ?
> 
> I want one.


Ya pretty sure you can get a roll-E-light in 16".325. But there were quite a few light bars NLA in 3003 mount but more have been added. Most of my lights are 3005 mount Picco bars in 10"/12"/14". I cut out sections of an 18" 'E' .325 bar ages ago before light bars were available, turned out good but easier to just buy one off the shelf.


----------



## Jeffkrib (Jul 24, 2018)

Buying out of the US is no longer so lucrative. I bought a 550xp from ebay.com a few years ago it was exactly half the price of a locally bought 261 or 550. I figured I’d take my chances and so far it’s paid off.
I just had a quick look and can’t find any 550xp’s on eBay any more. But I did find a 555
$910 Aud to your door.
Of if you really like to take your chances you go for an Ag baumer!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/HUSQVARNA-...0&_nkw=husqvarna+555+chainsaw&_from=R40&rt=nc


----------



## sunfish (Jul 24, 2018)

CR888 said:


> Go buy a 555 & save some $$. Its about the same size if not smaller than a 261 with a decent bump in displacement. I own 550xp, ms261's & 555. Throttle response on a 550 is exceptionally good compared too a 261. The 2 models your considering have many differences both good & not so. The new version II ms261 with a factory light bar & ms362 double dawgs/roller catcher is a pretty formidable package. I'd get it in standard carb personally.


This makes the most sense. I've been interested in the ms261, but every time I pick one up I think Damn that's a chunky 50cc saw. The 550xp is slimmer and handles better, but still doesn't have that 50cc feel the 346xp or ms260 has. The 555 will absolutely smoke both these 50cc saws & feels no larger than a ms261.


----------



## CR888 (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm not hiding the fact 5 series have had their fair share of issues but many people run them day after day with good reliability. Mine is a 2014 that's had not software upgrades and has given me no trouble, runs hard. You won't find a physically smaller 50cc saw than the 550 nor a faster acceleration than what they are stock. I'd buy what you like most & feels best in hand. There are things I like & despise about both saws having owned them for half a decade now. But a 555 could be a smart choice too, very underated saw that's pro build quality without the XP badge.


----------



## CR888 (Jul 24, 2018)

Jeffkrib said:


> Buying out of the US is no longer so lucrative. I bought a 550xp from ebay.com a few years ago it was exactly half the price of a locally bought 261 or 550. I figured I’d take my chances and so far it’s paid off.
> I just had a quick look and can’t find any 550xp’s on eBay any more. But I did find a 555
> $910 Aud to your door.
> Of if you really like to take your chances you go for an Ag baumer!
> ...


Ya, I bought all my saws and saw stuff out of the states a few years ago when our dollar near matched theirs, today that's changed and you can do as well locally if you keep a close eye on the saw market. We have had the 556 husky on the shelves here for a few years now but there over a grand & I paid $450 for a near new one out of the US & $430 for a 550 with 2 tanks run through it off Mesupra. I've been eyeing off the SX-82 & newer SX-92 Bauma saws that are big bore Husky 372 copies. They look like cheap fun play horsepower but for work I need hassle-ish free gear.


----------



## weimedog (Jul 24, 2018)

Just a Humble opinion, the 555 makes an awesome all around saw. The 555 is a sleeper and hasn't had the teething issues the "stuffer crank", rev boosted 562 similar saws had. Not certain why but as an all around smaller saw its real tough to beat a 555. In the "money where your mouth is" department...I have a couple of 550xp projects, but they are still....projects. Mean while a few 555-560 inspired saws live in my truck. Have for a while now.


----------



## holeycow (Jul 24, 2018)

And nobody knows what’s wrong with my freezer...?

Bummer.

I’m waiting for fuel injection. And then a few more years till it is sorted out. Then I will buy my 750xp.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jul 24, 2018)

johnwalt said:


> Thanks guys for the replys, I don't mean to start a stihl vs husqvarna war but I am just looking at saws to eventually replace my trusty 026 and I was researching both saws for problems and found heaps of problems with the 550xp and 562xp but nowhere near as many or the ms 261 and 362


A MS 261c with 3/8 lo-pro chain is a sweet-combo ... especially when modded !


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jul 24, 2018)

johnwalt said:


> i keep hearing all about problems with the 550xp and not so many about the 261, is the 261 more reliable?


If you are going to buy Stihl, buy used. They look like crap in 2 weeks anyways.


----------



## pavel408 (Jul 25, 2018)

CR888 said:


> Go buy a 555 & save some $$.



Actually 550xp is a bit cheaper than 555 ;-)



sunfish said:


> The 555 will absolutely smoke both these 50cc saws & feels no larger than a ms261.



I'd be surprised if 60 ccm 555/560xp is not stronger than 50 ccm 545/550xp/ms260. Maybe it doesn't feel larger, but it is 1 kg heavier.


----------



## CR888 (Jul 25, 2018)

555 is the best part of 10cc's larger displacement. The game changes a bit with the V-II MS261 which became noticeably lighter than the earlier model, but otherwise most parts are the same, cylinder timing etc. The 555 sitting next to a 261 shows a saw about the same size dimensions. There all good choices for one reason or another.


----------



## status1 (Jul 25, 2018)

If you are cutting hardwood I would get the 261 for the extra torque and better air filtration, the 550xp air filter sealing sucks and will kill the saw in no time, but I have used my 550xp for jobs that I should have used a 90cc saw for


----------



## huskyboy (Jul 25, 2018)

status1 said:


> If you are cutting hardwood I would get the 261 for the extra torque and better air filtration, the 550xp air filter sealing sucks and will kill the saw in no time, but I have used my 550xp for jobs that I should have used a 90cc saw for


With yellow or black mesh filter... yes. Flocked and updated orange mesh filter... no.


----------



## Bmturner (Jul 25, 2018)

I think that pretty much says it all "I have used my 550xp for jobs I should have used a 90cc" 

I have used mine for jobs a excavator /feller head should have been used for 


To the op's question are 550xp's reliable ... Mine sure is ... I don't know of anyone in real life that has had a failure with one . I know a lot of people on the internet that say they don't like them but cant point out a specific failure, its all when the electronics break or computers suck 


I bet the 261 and or 550 will do everything you ask of it and if you read the manual and do basic maintenance last a long long time ...

For me take a husky and take a stihl of the same displacement and intended the husky just feels more agile and seems to cut a little bit faster is the stihl also a great saw yes . I run both brands when it comes to spending my $ I have a long positive experience with husky and typically the stihl is a little more $ than the competing husky so i buy what feels better and costs slightly less , if I had a mtronic I would probably love it as well


----------



## status1 (Jul 25, 2018)

huskyboy said:


> With yellow or black mesh filter... yes. Flocked and updated orange mesh filter... no.


it is not the filter that is the problem it is the sealing between the filter and the intake of the saw.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jul 25, 2018)

CR888 said:


> One from the US which is made at V/Beach, the other is OZ delivered built in Germany.
> 
> Ya pretty sure you can get a roll-E-light in 16".325. But there were quite a few light bars NLA in 3003 mount but more have been added. Most of my lights are 3005 mount Picco bars in 10"/12"/14". I cut out sections of an 18" 'E' .325 bar ages ago before light bars were available, turned out good but easier to just buy one off the shelf.



Got a part number ? .. I stopped at my dealer and they had them in the usual lo-pro and standard 3/8 but nothing in .325


----------



## status1 (Jul 26, 2018)

Bmturner said:


> I think that pretty much says it all "I have used my 550xp for jobs I should have used a 90cc


What is the point of having a great running saw if the filter mating surfaces let fine dust in that will eventually kill the saw?


----------



## concretegrazer (Jul 26, 2018)

status1 said:


> What is the point of having a great running saw if the filter mating surfaces let fine dust in that will eventually kill the saw?



It's an issue with mine as well.
Have you tried some grease around the filter horn? Seems to help.


----------



## status1 (Jul 27, 2018)

concretegrazer said:


> Have you tried some grease around the filter horn? Seems to help.


It does help but it is something I would expect to have to do with a cheap homelite not a pro husqvarna


----------



## huskyboy (Jul 29, 2018)

status1 said:


> it is not the filter that is the problem it is the sealing between the filter and the intake of the saw.


They improved the fit on newer versions. Little grease around the seal is a good insurance policy.


----------



## MrGiggles (Jul 29, 2018)

aheeejd said:


> I've had my 550xp for almost 4 years now. No problems at all. I only do my own firewood in New England, no pro here. But I live the thing. It rips through whatever I ask it to. Reason I bought it is I still have my very first saw, a 266xp & the thing is a tank. No decompression release so if I ain't talking to it nice I seem to always rip off a couple of knuckle tops. And as I age I wanted a lighter saw. So glad I poked my head in here. I was thinking I wanted to try an 18 bar, googled it & an arbtalk forum popped up & people were saying no go on 18.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem at all with an 18" bar. My 545 came with one.

They will run a 20" as well.


----------



## status1 (Jul 30, 2018)

huskyboy said:


> They improved the fit on newer versions. Little grease around the seal is a good insurance policy.


If they can't get the tolerance right for an air filter of all things imagine what else they can't get right.


----------



## huskyboy (Jul 31, 2018)

status1 said:


> If they can't get the tolerance right for an air filter of all things imagine what else they can't get right.


Imo a airfilter shouldn’t be a tolerance fit to begin with. It should have a rubber seal with a actual screw clamp.


----------



## brandonstc6 (Jul 31, 2018)

Maybe I had a lemon but my experience is that MS261’s are very sorry built. I got one a few years ago, the ignition was bad, the oil pump was bad, the clutch side bearing was bad, the clutch was bad and the piston was cracked on the intake side. In my opinion that doesn’t leave me with a very stellar opinion on that model saw. The saw was relatively low hour too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## status1 (Aug 4, 2018)

huskyboy said:


> Imo a airfilter shouldn’t be a tolerance fit to begin with. It should have a rubber seal with a actual screw clamp.


Agreed, this is what the intake looks like after 25 tanks with grease around the seal


----------



## Termite (Aug 9, 2018)

status1 said:


> it is not the filter that is the problem it is the sealing between the filter and the intake of the saw.



On most my saws I seal the filter to the holder with an "O" ring. It seems to work well.


----------



## MrGiggles (Aug 9, 2018)

Termite said:


> On most my saws I seal the filter to the holder with an "O" ring. It seems to work well.



You would need a super thin O-ring to seal the groove on a 5 series air filter. I tried cramming in a standard o-ring once, wouldn't fit.

The filter on these is not like the ones pictured, there is a groove around the opening of the filter, which slides over the lip on the intake horn. O-ring would have to fit inside the groove and not add any height to the assembly, so the hold down clip can still function.


----------



## Hdtoolmkr765 (Aug 9, 2018)

I buy a lot of blown up "parts" saws in bulk from more than a dozen dealers, both Husky and Stihl dealers. I have just as many 550/555/562 saws with bad big end rod bearings as I do 261s in the parts pile. I'm not pro one or the other, I personally prefer Stihl saws overall in general, but I cut more with a 562 than any saw I own. I've never had a problem with either. A lot of bad rap has been unfairly laid on both brands that I blame more on piss revving and 50:1 than anything else. I think a lot of people drink the 50:1 koolaid and run crap oil at that ratio as well. Piss revving at 50:1 will skate a big end rod bearing quicker than the sticker that is on the side of the saw in my opinion.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 10, 2018)

sunfish said:


> This makes the most sense. I've been interested in the ms261, but every time I pick one up I think Damn that's a chunky 50cc saw. The 550xp is slimmer and handles better, but still doesn't have that 50cc feel the 346xp or ms260 has.



The current MS261C is lighter than both the 550 and 346. I've posted pics of weights in other threads.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Aug 10, 2018)

So it's not built as well. Cheaper, lighter plastic? Hard to understand how someone is so concerned with ounces on saw weights. Does that mean I should only pick lighter trees to cut. Cutting to me is the easy part. Lifting, loading, unloading , splitting, stacking and moving to the stove is the hard work. Bucking logs, saw weight is on the log. Just don't get it.


----------



## status1 (Aug 10, 2018)

Duce said:


> So it's not built as well. Cheaper, lighter plastic? Hard to understand how someone is so concerned with ounces on saw weights. Does that mean I should only pick lighter trees to cut. Cutting to me is the easy part. Lifting, loading, unloading , splitting, stacking and moving to the stove is the hard work. Bucking logs, saw weight is on the log. Just don't get it.


Maybe to a firewood cutter weight is not important,but to someone who is using it for 8 hours at a time a small weight difference is going to make a big impact.


----------



## Franny K (Aug 10, 2018)

Duce said:


> So it's not built as well. Cheaper, lighter plastic? Hard to understand how someone is so concerned with ounces on saw weights. Does that mean I should only pick lighter trees to cut. Cutting to me is the easy part. Lifting, loading, unloading , splitting, stacking and moving to the stove is the hard work. Bucking logs, saw weight is on the log. Just don't get it.


I guess I do not really get the difference weight wise being significant between the two this thread is about. Someone else might be more preparing logs for lumber or clearing blow downs for any number of reasons. The blow down scenario likewise the cutting could easily be only a fraction of the actual work at hand. Sounds from the list of chores posted above you just leave the brush.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Aug 10, 2018)

Franny K said:


> I guess I do not really get the difference weight wise being significant between the two this thread is about. Someone else might be more preparing logs for lumber or clearing blow downs for any number of reasons. The blow down scenario likewise the cutting could easily be only a fraction of the actual work at hand. Sounds from the list of chores posted above you just leave the brush.


Nope, pile it up and burn it.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Aug 10, 2018)

status1 said:


> Maybe to a firewood cutter weight is not important,but to someone who is using it for 8 hours at a time a small weight difference is going to make a big impact.


So, if talking ounces, do these loggers weight their boots, gloves, chaps, jackets and all rigging and safety gear, then purchase the lightest available?


----------



## stihlaficionado (Aug 11, 2018)

261 is offered in the non-Mtronic model as well as M Tronic. I've owned both & the M Tronic model seems to have a bit better throttle response,
but ultimately I sold the M Tronics & kept the standard carb model running a 18". Zero issues with the M Tronics I've owned, hot starts which seem to plague many, no problem.

Having watched a few folks that are new to M Tronics run their equipment, most of the restart issues I've seen come when they think they need to choke the saw
after it sits a short while.


----------



## status1 (Aug 11, 2018)

Duce said:


> So, if talking ounces, do these loggers weight their boots, gloves, chaps, jackets and all rigging and safety gear, then purchase the lightest available?


I know a guy who will only half fill the fuel and oil tanks saying he can tell the difference in weight.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Aug 11, 2018)

status1 said:


> I know a guy who will only half fill the fuel and oil tanks saying he can tell the difference in weight.


Sounds like he just likes taking breaks! Before I retired, wondered how many extra hours I worked over people taking, smoke breaks or lunch breaks. Take a lunch break and come back to waiting people, thinking, looks like he could go without one. Also thought about taking up smoking, start on the patch first and work my way up to smoking.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Aug 11, 2018)

status1 said:


> Maybe to a firewood cutter weight is not important,but to someone who is using it for 8 hours at a time a small weight difference is going to make a big impact.



I work for a tree service and never at any point even paid attention to what a chainsaw weighs.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Aug 12, 2018)

I have the jred version of the 550, 2253 ported by MMWS, can't imagine any firewood cutter needing anything more, throttle response is crazy fast, the new 261 might weigh a few ounces less with the plastic clutch cover but I like magnesium parts on a pro saw, for what they charge we should get a little more then plastic imo


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Aug 12, 2018)

dustinwilt68 said:


> I have the jred version of the 550, 2253 ported by MMWS, can't imagine any firewood cutter needing anything more, throttle response is crazy fast, the new 261 might weigh a few ounces less with the plastic clutch cover but I like magnesium parts on a pro saw, for what they charge we should get a little more then plastic imo




Well Dustin, I'm happy to hear that you've started to come around to the autotune saws. I certainly agree that a ported 50cc saw is a great one saw plan for most firewood guys. Actually it was one of your videos that convinced me to buy a t4driller 350/346. I just wanted to mention though that the clutch cover on the new 261s is not plastic. I just double checked mine and it's definitely metal. Magnesium I assume. I think most of them have plastic handlebars, but I'm fortunate enough to have a nice toasty-warm metal one on mine.


----------



## heyitsp (Feb 22, 2019)

Duce said:


> So it's not built as well. Cheaper, lighter plastic? Hard to understand how someone is so concerned with ounces on saw weights. Does that mean I should only pick lighter trees to cut. Cutting to me is the easy part. Lifting, loading, unloading , splitting, stacking and moving to the stove is the hard work. Bucking logs, saw weight is on the log. Just don't get it.


I work in BC and hike my saw kms up 35%- 70% slopes to go to work. So ya the least amount of saw, oil , and fuel weight I have to hike up to complete the job the better. I am looking to purchase my own saw as the one I have been using belongs to my company. I'm currently on the fence between the 550xp, Ms261, Dolmak 5105 or pinch my pennies and grab a Ea4300F or cs490. If I'm honest there is something I really like about the ea4300F though I'll probably talk myself into the 550 or 261


----------



## Dph1256 (Feb 22, 2019)

Husqvarna has the mark II 550 and 545 coming out soon. Sounds like 90% of the parts are new with the goal being increased relability. The saws do pick up about a half pound though.


----------



## PFrench (Jul 2, 2020)

Bmturner said:


> I am sure the 261 is a good saw ..I have run a 550xp sometimes non stop for a good 12+ hours wide open multiple days in a row I am on the 3rd guide bar everything is still original on the 550 except the air filter
> 
> If you don't follow hot restart instructions it can lose its mind but let it rev itself out for 30 seconds,its ready to work again
> 
> Mine probably needs a firmware update but it has faithfully cut all day and night for many years doing things a 50cc saw should never even attempt and doing it well


I ran my MS 261 for 24 hours a day wide open for 15 years.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jul 2, 2020)

PFrench said:


> I ran my MS 261 for 24 hours a day wide open for 15 years.


Must have one heck of a fuel tank to run non stop for 15 years. Was it just you or a crew running 24 hours a day.


----------

